# First post-and a sad one...



## Vinegaroonie (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi there, I know that although I've been a member of this forum for a while, I have never posted. I simply thought I never had anything postworthy. But finally, through all my grief on this matter, I've decided to make a post. My first mantis, and probably the one I am most attached to, has mismoulted as she was moulting to adult and looks to be paralyzed in her back legs. I don't know what to do. I've been hand feeding her but she is getting weaker and cannot stand. I think these are her final hours. Her name is Daniella....


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Mar 17, 2014)

As I watch her struggling, I MAY be beginning to tear up. MAYBE.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 17, 2014)

If she is in rak pain and surpffering u can end it by freezing her


----------



## I_love_mantids (Mar 17, 2014)

so sorry


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 17, 2014)

I would still try feeding her by hand, when did she mismolt?


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Mar 17, 2014)

Just yesterday


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 17, 2014)

Did she make it fully out of the skin? Also is there any chance you could take some photos so we can see exactly how bad the damage is?


----------



## sally (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry  What kind of mantis is she?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 17, 2014)

Hope she lives


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Mar 18, 2014)

Krissim Klaw-

She almost did but her legs got caught and she fell. She's now completely out but can't move her back legs.

Sally-

She is Hierodula majuscula.

Thanks all for supporting me through this. I don't know if she'll make it, but it won't hurt to try and help!


----------



## sally (Mar 18, 2014)

Aww you def can try.


----------



## Digger (Mar 18, 2014)

See my signature, Vin


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Mar 18, 2014)

You can definitely try to save her! How much of her back legs are damaged?


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Mar 18, 2014)

She cant seem to move them at all, they sort of are clutched to her side. She keeps falling down.

Digger, I love that signature, we should always remember the deceased.

Thanks, again, for the support. She is eating a cricket now, I hope that she will get better.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Mar 18, 2014)

Okay, well is it four of her legs, or just the back two? And how clutched are they to her side? Are you sure that she made it completely out of her skin?

She should be able to make it.  I've seen mantids that don't even have their two back legs in the wild before.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Mar 18, 2014)

She didn't make it....I feel like a doofus


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh, I'm sorry she didn't make it.  Don't feel bad though - you did everything you could. Mismolts will happen no matter what. I've lost at least seven mantids to mismolts in the past. Judging by your description, I'd say that she probably did not in fact make it all the way out of her skin, in which case there was no way you could have saved her...


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you, I guess there was not much I could do.


----------



## Digger (Mar 19, 2014)

Very sorry. Tiffany, my Tenodera sinensis is lighting a candle in memorium.


----------

